# Thanks Ron Gilmore!



## TJ (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Ron,

Thanks for sharing the information reference this site.

Duckhunter.net is a great site, but it's nice to know that there are other waterfowling sites out here to read and gain insight from.

Take care,

TJ


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yo TJ, where you hailin' from man? Are you the GF TJ???

Either way, welcome to a better site. :beer:


----------



## TJ (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks Matt!

No, I'm just another outta-state'r, that will probably never have occasion to persue waterfowl in your great State.

I hail from Western, Michigan, but was reared in Illinois. So I spend a portion of my season chasing puddlers up here, and make as many treks as my job/time/family will allow to the Illinois River bottoms, (bout' 30 miles South of Peoria Illinois) to spend time chasing ducks w/ my dad and old "river rat" buddies.

Duck season just ended here this past week, and the Goose season opens up again this Saturday. I still have a few weeks left on the Ill. River yet.

I just truly enjoy these duck forums, because we are never to old to learn & it's always great to hear about other folk's success in the field.

Again, thanks.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Hmm, Illinois River bottoms. Familiar with Stump Lake and The Glades areas on the Illinois River? That is where we hunt.


----------



## TJ (Dec 10, 2003)

We've hunted Quiver Creek, adjacent to the Chatauqua National Refuge for almost 20 yrs. now. Just outside of Havana, IL.

The Glades, Batchtown, Calhoun Point.......is that the area you are referring too? Down by where the Miss. & Illinois meet.....Grafton, Il.? We hunted that for area for many years, before we picked up the ground on Quiver Creek. If the Grafton area is what you were referring to, we might know some of the same folks.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

TJ., yep that is the area. Have hunted all those areas. Unfortunately did not get a blind in the last 3 year drawing, so the last two years have really sucked. I live near Alton, bout a 20 minute drive to the east of Grafton.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Welcome TJ, I hope you enjoy the site. Us Nodak boyz are all about having a good time.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ is serious about having a good time too. If you dont believe him check him out in the HOT TOPICS. The only thing is that most of us from nodak dont make a habit of doing that sort of thing. :eyeroll: :withstupid:


----------

